# Dubia Roach...pregnant/gravid?



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

I've just ordered and received a fair few adult roaches to start up a breeding colony for feeders. Im just looking at some now and they seem more...fatter bodied than the other females. Can you tell when they're pregnant? Thanks in advance : victory:


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

Anyone?


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

A photo would be great, I could tell from that


----------



## .:KayLee:. (Aug 23, 2008)

Okay Ill get one when I return to that address on Friday, they literally look the same as the other females, just have a more filled out back-end, rather than the oval/flatter ones.


----------



## madavies65 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sounds pregnant, though it could also just be a larger female


----------

